# What is a U.S.Veteran ?



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

"A VETERAN" 
"Whether active duty, retired, national guard or reserve - is someone who, at one point in their life, wrote a blank check made payable to "The United States of America", for an amount of "up to and including my life". That is HONOR, and there are way too many people in this country who no longer understand it." 
-Author Unknown

I found this on another site (Routerforums) , and I thought that I would share it with you folks .
Also , My personal thank you to all that have served and are serving right now to protect our freedom .
May God bless you and bring Peace in the very near future for all .


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

How very true!!!!

Thanks for posting and " Semper Fi " - Vietnam '65-'66


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Dusty;

So very true, and very well said.

Words cannot describe the debt we owe these guys.

Thank you for posting this.

Lee


----------



## shack (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks for posting this, I have seen it before and it is so true.

I do alot of work for a 501c non profit called Military Appreciation Day (www.militaryappreciationday.org)

We hold events fishing and picnics for active military of all branches ;
Our Mission statment is ONE SIMPLE THANKS
WE have an event comming up May 30th if you are instrested in checking it out use the link above. If any one has any question about it please contact me.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for posting!

USN '63-'85


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks,

USN '63-'66


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I feel saddened for anyone who loses their lives in a war that includes all victims of war not just the soldiers many innocent people die due to unnecesary wars what does it all bring nothing.my 2 cents.Alistair


----------



## Splinters (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks!

USN 68-88


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

Great post! ARNG DET2 188TH Engineer Combat Batallion 2004-present


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Interesting. USAF, 1971-1979


----------



## waroland (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting!
USAF 1961-1968


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Don't underestimate the American people. They understand. After all it is our families in the wars not Hollywood's or Washington DC's.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

It's good to see posts like this… Living in a military town the attitudes swing wide both ways. Some people are really nice to you, others are real jerks to you. I guess some people's political or personal views prevent them from understanding the necessity of the military and what we do to ensure their safety.


----------



## Sean (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks. US Army 1994-2000.
It's nice to hear. it would be even nicer to hear when we aren't at war. My mother has worked at a VA Hospital for 30 years, I volunteered there for several years in middle school and high school. Saddest thing I ever saw, the nursing home ward on the fifth floor. Guys that had given it all in WWII, and completely forgotten. No one ever came to visit…I used to go up there and just sit and talk with some of them. when i was 13 I sat with a man celebrating his 90th birthday by laying alone in his bed. I think it was in 1987 when they shut down the Psych ward due to funding cuts….soldiers, mostly vietnam era, were sent home with whatever family they had…those without family were pushed out to the bus stop. Heh…my mom was happy that I volunteered there for so many years, because she thought it would be a great deterrent for me to see how your country thanks you when you give everything for it. Yellow ribbons and lapel pin flags, and fireworks. but no one comes to sit with you. Boy was she ticked when i signed on. Its difficult for her even now, but I tell her unfortunately she only gets exposed to the negatives of what the military brings. But its a great life.
Sorry for the rant. thanks for the thanks. Everybody, go spend an hour at the closest VA, read a book to a vet. Or just hang out and talk, they're good on that too.


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks. US Army 84-88.


----------



## Gundalf (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks: US Air Force "57-61" and two kids currently serving… One in the sandbox and one heading for the horn…


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the post, Dusty. USN '74-'86, '93-'02


----------



## Thomas1970 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting!

Being a twenty-year career USAF, Retired and now on SS disability and also 100% VA disabled I sincerely appreciate *ANY *comments for current and former Military VETS.

And as the saying goes: "Some gave it ALL, and ALL of us gave SOME" ... rings so true now for me personally! Would I do it again?

Yes I would, even I as I can barely get around, shuffle here and there in my up and coming wood shop, suffer bouts of PTSD off and on - yes, yes, yes I would!

But I do my little bit of wood working and I feel better - feel as if I'm still me!

Thomas
US Air Force, Retired
Vietnam VET, Disabled BUT not unable!
God Bless ALL the VETS!


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks, U.S. Army '71 - '74


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks U.S. Army '79 - 85'


----------



## Splinters (Dec 12, 2006)

I am impressed how many military are part of this page. Very interesting how so many of us have taken up the skills of woodworking. It is one more reason I am proud to be apart of LumberJocks! USN 68-88


----------



## Çggghgyt (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks, U. S. Air Force '77-'97


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

USAF, 1958 to 1979.

Yes, dusty - thank you.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

OOORAH!!!! USMC Born and bred '85-89 Once a Marine Always a Marine Semper Fi.


----------



## Sean (Jul 2, 2008)

what? A MARINE? ON THIS WEBSITE???
j/k
Rock on Devil Dog.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah!!!!!!!!! Finally another Marine….................
Semper Fi


----------



## John_Sr (Jun 5, 2008)

Great post US Army 87 to 02.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

14th Armored Cav. US ARMY 70-72 draftee but proud I served.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

wow lot of squids on here ! we need more jarheads ! lol usmc 69 -72


----------



## poppychuck (Nov 24, 2008)

Count me in1 USN 52 to 56.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Me too, and thanks. USAF/USA 1963-1972


----------



## patriot (Nov 19, 2008)

I SALUTE ALLOF YOU


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

I forgot to thank those that came before me. And you are right we need more Marines


----------



## wooddon (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks USAF 58-62


----------



## Quixote (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks like roll call…

Q


----------



## Michael121 (Jun 30, 2008)

US ARMY Forward Observer/Scout 1980-1988
OH Nat Guard 1988-1990

Vets have my ultimate respect. My Grandfather was in The Great War.

My Aunt was in WWII as a nurse.

My Father was in Korea

I know the term Greatest Generation has been used for our WWII vets but I would call those who serve now and join now, The Greatest Generation During WWII 16 million were under arms in all services.

We would be lucky if we could get 6 million today.

http://www.polamcon.org/ameragenda/urbanartic.htm

Also since on the subject check out Capt Matt Urban. "Der Giest" (The Ghost) A hero who actually won more awards than Audey Murphy. He was called "The Ghost" because the Germans seemed to not be able to kill him. He died in 1994.


----------



## tlbrewer (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks. I'm new here and, as of yet, have not posted. So I guess this is my first. Looks like I'm in good comapny.

USAF 1985-2002.

My daughter is also in the Air Force. She's a Cadet Fourth Class at the USAF Academy in Colorado Springs.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

In yesterday's Grand Rapids Press (our local paper) a letter was posted in the paper about a Marine who was KIA in Iraq. The general sense of the letter went something like this. Youu referred to this Marine as a "former" Marine. There is no such thing as a former Marine. Once a Marine ALWAYS a Marine. He earned the honor to be called a Marine. The only former Marine is someone who has disgraced the Corps.

Amen and Paas the Ammo


----------



## awall (Feb 6, 2009)

I just joined Lumberjocks" and I too am 100% diisabled. US Army 73-91. I would like to say that I'm very proud to belong to a very great society, THE VETERAN. All of you make me proud to have served with you.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

USN, 1965-1969.


----------



## WoodenBowlsbyJake (Feb 6, 2009)

THANKS Dusty,
Every one likes a parade but very few want to do the walk-USAF '65-'69
Victoria,Texas

-Jake Awalt


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

A big salute to those serving now!
Army Security Agency 74 - 78


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

THANK YOU. USARMY X27yrs


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

lest we forget , I'm sure that thier are many other vetern lj's from other countries many of them side by side with us when called to the mission.


----------



## ravencaptain (Feb 6, 2009)

Dusty, Your right, and unfortunately our politicians who oversee VA affairs are the ones most forgetful, they don't walk the talk.
USN Vietnam 72


----------



## MortTenon (Feb 6, 2009)

I believe strongly in a defensive military, geared to the defense of our country, and our allies. Our military today is too much a tool of imperialists and corporate war profiteers, and I believe that most of those who are serving today have been betrayed. As Sean said above, vets are used and then discarded by the "system" and especially the cynical right wing politicians who use the armed forces for personal gain, talk about supporting the troops, and then cut vets' benefits, refuse to properly equip the men and women they send to fight their wars, and do nothing to aid families of those they send for repeated tours.

I was brought up to believe that every able bodied man served, and that the nation honored and respected its veterans. My father was a medic at the Battle of the Bulge. Two of my brothers were Marines, one was Air Force. I had a son who was 82nd Airborne and served in the first gulf war, and a daughter who served in the Army and married a Marine. Today we all have different views of what the military is and should be, but we share the belief that service to your country is an honor and a duty. It is too bad that our leaders, who would send our children to fight and die for their own purposes, always seem to have "other priorities" when it is their turn to serve.

Terry

381st SMW, SAC USAF 1964-1968


----------



## HenryH (Jan 29, 2009)

USN, 1983 - 1987


----------



## WIwoodworker (Apr 10, 2008)

USMC 1981-1987 semper fi


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Ours is not to reason why ours is to do or die Semper Fi


----------



## zwwizard (Mar 30, 2008)

M/SGT USMC 1955-1973

Semper Fi


----------



## tsmith (Dec 9, 2008)

I to believe in a strong Military. I grew up as an Air Force brat and saw Dad retired 2 months before a 20yr stint due to Cancer. In 73 (end of my High School years) the draft was winding down and I was not wanting to enter through the draft so I did everything for the Navy to be ready. When The Nam ended and the forces were drawn down I no longer had the desire. Naturally I now have the "Coulda, Shoulda and Woulda" complex. The only thing I was not real favorable of for a Military family was the "move every 12-24 months".

Even though I did not join I believe it is a great thing to do for the American People. I will always praise ANY branch of Military. They GAVE IT ALL in my opinion. Regardless of out-living their tour, they were ALL willing to give it all for the Country. They SHOULD be held in highest regard for their donation.

Question was: What is a U.S. Veteran? 
I am not one. I lived with one. I learned from one. I wish I was one.

tsmith


----------



## mmax (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks,

USN 65 - 69


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks,
USN 81-93


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

HOORAH! U.S. Army Combat Engineer/Air Assault Cadre '82 - '89

Stylin' the army issue Buddy Holly glasses!


----------



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

Semper Thanks.

USMC June 1997-Jan 2006.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Pat, great article and I sure know what you mean …........... these are the guys and gals to be proud of!
Thanks for sharing and posting. 
I am truely also proud of all of the fellow LJ's who have taken the time to ad to this post and share their thoughts and experiences, all who served and/or wanted to.

What a great community we have here on LJ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Semper Fi, ................ and even though I responded before, another thanks to Dusty for starting this post.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

US Army '63-'67, SE Asia

Lee


----------



## thom (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the acknowledment.

Father was with black jack Pershing during the Texas border dispute 1915 before going over to France in WW I.

Myself USN 65-69 100% SC disabled

#1 son USN 72-80

#2 son USMC 85 -present currently in the middle east


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

The jarheads are catching up, so here comes another squid: 1983 to 2003.

Thanks Dusty. I had heard that before, but it doesn't hurt to be reminded everyone once in a while.

"All gave some, Some gave All"


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

As a vet, from a long line of veterans….thank you.

Most of the guys I served with entered the service for a wide variety of reasons…for some it was a job, for others it was a way to pay for college and there were a few like me…guys that just knew this was what we were meant to do. It was part of who were are. A lot of them are no longer with us, which stays with me every day. But to a man, not one of them ever wanted to be anywhere else when the heat was on. Peace or War, we were there for each other and our love of country was a part of who and what we were.

My family's service
Great Grandfather -served in the US Army in WWI
Grandfather - Served in WWII and Korea in the US Army Air Corps/ US Air Force - B-24 belly gunner/Flight Engineer
Uncles - 2 Served in the US Air Force, one was a navigator on the SR-71, all served in SE Asia, 1 Served in the USMC in Vietnam then in the USN 
Father - US Army National Guard
Brother - US Army Reserves
Me - 1984 -1992 US Army

To all those who fell, I hold you in my heart and remember you in my prayers. God Bless and God's speed.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

ugh!!! alot of squids out there a "lower form of MARINE life". Just kidding Without the squids Marines could not get to the baattle field or get medical attention. So thanks sqiuds.


----------



## Jim427 (Oct 3, 2008)

USAF, 1967 to 1971


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you, Dusty, when I was growing up, 50s', the question was ," what branch of the service are you going into?", now it is not so much that way. but there are still a lot of dedicated young men and women who do join, thankfully.
Todd A. Clippinger, when my daughter was in the Army, she called those "birth control glasses" lol
daughter- USA 89-92
both grandfathers USA< WWI
father, USN Seabee, WWII
uncle, USA WWII
brother, USAFNG, 70s,

me - USA,and USN, 62- 67, Vietnam


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

A Marine and a sailor were sitting in a bar one day
arguing over which was the superior service. 
"Some of those pilots were Marines, in fact, 
Henderson Field on Guadalcanal was named after a Marine
pilot killed at the Battle of Midway."

The sailor responds, "Point taken."

The Marine then says, "We Marines were born at
Tunn Tavern!"

The sailor, nodding agreement, says, "But we had
John Paul Jones."

The argument continued until the Marine comes up with
what he thinks will end the discussion. With a flourish of
finality he says, "The Marines invented sex!"

The Sailor replies, "That is true, but it was the
Navy who introduced it to women." =


----------



## MortTenon (Feb 6, 2009)

Really? I heard it was the Air Force…


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

naw,this happened before the Air Force was invented


----------



## MortTenon (Feb 6, 2009)

You must be right because I was invented before the Air Force was.

But dad was in the army.

Hmmm…


----------



## lasergirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Dusty, thank you for starting this thread. I joined only yesterday, and one of the reasons I joined was THIS thread, and the honor that the members here show to the military. Although I was never an active-duty servicemember, I did work FOR the Navy, as a military pay clerk, for over 5 years at NRFC Norfolk and NRFC Washington, 1966-1971. But….My family has a long and honored legacy of service to our country, as follows:

Edward Rogers - maternal multiple-great grandfather - Revolutionary War
Reuben Young Langston - maternal great-great-grandfather - War Between the States, 51st Georgia Volunteers - KIA Gettysburg July 3, 1863
James Long (maternal great uncle)- U.S. Army WWII - Anzio and D-Day
J. W. Long (maternal great uncle) - U.S. Army WWII - Anzio and D-Day
Herman Long (maternal great uncle) - U. S. Army WWII - Anzio and D-Day
Harris Long (maternal great uncle) - U. S. Navy WWII
Lorenzo Long (maternal great uncle) - U. S. Army WWII
Lester Henry Bruch, Jr. (fraternal uncle) - WWII - German POW 2 years
Harry Scott Coffey, Jr. (fraternal uncle) - WWII and Korea
Walter Emanuel Stanford (maternal uncle) - U.S. Navy - Korea
Harold Marcus Stanford (maternal uncle) - U. S. Navy - Korea
Arthur Thomas Stanford (maternal uncle) - U. S. Marines - Korea
Lamar Stanford (maternal uncle) - U.S. Army - Korea
Charles Edward Long (first cousin) - U.S. Navy - Vietnam - killed in Forrestal Fire July 29, 1967

*David George Laird (husband) - VietNam, Desert Storm - U.S. Navy - 28 years of service 1965 - 1993*
Kyle David Laird (son) - U.S. Navy
Charles Allen Derr (brother-in-law) - U.S. Air Force
Richard Mitchell (son-in-law) - U.S. Air Force

These men are all my heroes.

God Bless America!!


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

My husband is retired Army 72-94 MI Corp. His Dad was a tank destroyer 30th Infantry Division at the Battle of the Bulge. My Dad was in the Navy. My grandmother had 5 stars in her window during WWII, one for each son enlisted.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

My father, three uncles and an aunt all served in WWII.

My brother and I both served in the late 60s…, he in the Army me in the Navy.

From the uncles I had five cousins-sorry to say not one of them served. But, that was their choice.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

The US Marine Corps is a Department of the US Nvy: The women's department.

Sorry ladies!


----------



## doubleg (Nov 16, 2008)

US Army 1983-1994


----------



## map (Oct 12, 2008)

It's nice to be connected with real people.

map

1st Cav. RVN 69-70


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Ya had to go there Brian


----------



## woodyoda (Dec 7, 2008)

My father was at Pearl, during the raid on the USS Selfridge, he was a gunner, shot the big boys 16"......point blank 20 miles…....his ship was blown in half near the end of the war, he was lucky,, 187 others weren't. Died in 89.
myself….USN, got to boot camp, little time on the New Jersy, directed a few planes at Moffett Field…injured and out, all in the same year…....does not = a veteran…..
but I help veterans get over their PTSD, some at the Veterans Hospital in Palo Alto, Ca. have been in there since Vietnam….....shameful our government doesn't use what works…..all because I don't have a Dr. before my name…...................yoda


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

Semper Fi

PISC '81
Beirut with 3/8 in '82
Kuwait with 1/25 in '90

All because the circus wouldn't have me.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Rustic you were the one that brought up the "... lower form of Marine Life."

No matter what branch of the military you served in, what country it was for, or when you did it: thanks for what you did to help make the world a better place.


----------



## clem (May 15, 2008)

thanks us coast guard 53-62


----------



## foodog (Jan 7, 2009)

USN 77- 83 & 88 - 93


----------



## davyjones (Jan 11, 2009)

Served in the US Navy from 1984-1990 and then National Guard 1997-2004 D.C. after 911 and then Iraq. Thanks to all who served and those who serve now. Freedom isn't free and we all pay some sort of price but others pay more. We love you all.


----------



## SawDustnSplinters (Jan 18, 2008)

USAF…Panama Canal/Darien Jungle….78-82…Monkey meat is not all that bad with some hot sauce…. 
Thanks to all who served and those who serve today kinda seems Freedom is on ongoing struggle lest we forget…..
God Bless
FX


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

Woodyoda, you may have been in only a short time, but you did what you could, you still = veteran!!!

Smitty


----------



## WadeP (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks - USAF 1968-1972


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

My Dad was in the 99th INF during the Battle of the Bulge, was wounded at Remagen Bridge. Lost 2 brothers 1 at Anzio, the other in the Pacific theater. Had a brother in law 4 cousins in Vietnam, all made it. My dad died in 02 in Cal. I hadnt seen him in 5 years. Died in a Vet hospital for lack of care.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

I know Brian I was just yankin your chain. Sempepr Fi


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks!
USAF '59-'65 Cambodia, Spain, Puerto Rico
son USN plane Capt. USS Eisenhower 97-01
son USAF E6 Pnuedraulics instructor 97-present McGuire AFB…soon Okinawa.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Rick, I know you were yankin my chain… that is why I was yankin back.


----------



## dan_fash (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks
USN 1993-1997 Navy Corpsman , 2 years Haze Gray, two years USMC Devil Doc, ooohRah


----------



## kwhit190211 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for posting that. I've read that before, my buddy in Texas emailed it to me. We served in Nam during 67-68. It's rare to get a compliment. I've only received 3 so far in my life, And I am 61 now. 
It helps a lot, considering when I flew into Pittsburgh International airport in 1968 I was sick with dengue fever & some a-hole spit on me when I was staggering out of the airport. As sick as I was, I almost killed the bastard! The cops escorted me out of the terminal, more like strong armed me out. They delivered me into my parents hands. I was sick as a dog. For 10 days I had the squirts. That was the 2nd time I had that bug.


----------



## dan_fash (Jan 7, 2009)

Kwhit,
As someone who served well after you, I thank you for all you did, and I respect your service and apologize for the dishonor you were shown after serving our country.


----------



## dan_fash (Jan 7, 2009)

Pat,
I know what you have, you know what you have, now all the LJ's know what you have. The only question really is do you know where you got it? But I didn't know you could get medical disability for it.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm not a vet but I always taught my kids that we support our service men and women and their families and that the reason we live like we do is because of them. Always vote in their favor in good times and bad. It's a given that this be done because they've done the same.


----------



## out2sea71 (Apr 30, 2008)

I appreciate the sentiment. USN 1980-2002 Federal German Navy 2002-2006


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

US Coast Guard 1975-81 and still crazy after all these years!


----------



## Digitalwoodshop (Feb 13, 2009)

USN Retired 1975-95 Fire Control Chief (Surface Warfare)

Retired in San Diego then moved back home to PA after 8 years with SONY, 4 in San Diego and 4 in Philly.

This is nice to see all the Military Guys here. I just joined today.

AL


----------



## davyjones (Jan 11, 2009)

To all Vietnam vets Thank you for what you done and what you had to go through. My step dad served in the Nam as well as my wife's grandfather. If I ever see someone spit on an American Serviceman (or woman) I will be sure to knock them them he** out. From one vet to all others Thank You. You guys are the epitome of service and dedication.


----------



## davyjones (Jan 11, 2009)

Just got this in an email from an old shipmate. To good not to share.God's Busy

If you don't know GOD, don't make stupid remarks!!!!!!!

A United States Marine was attending some college courses between assignments. He had completed missions in Iraq and Afghanistan. One of the courses had a professor who was an avowed atheist and a member of the ACLU.

One day the professor shocked the class when he came in he looked to the ceiling and flatly stated, 'God, if you are real, then I want you to knock me off this platform. I'll give you exactly 15 minutes.' The lecture room fell silent. You could hear a pin drop.

Ten minutes went by and the professor proclaimed, 'Here I am God. I'm still waiting.' It got down to the last couple of minutes when the Marine got out of his chair, went up to the professor, and cold-cocked him, knocking him off the platform. The professor was out cold.

The Marine went back to his seat and sat there, silently. The other students were shocked, stunned, and sat there looking on in silence. The professor eventually came to, noticeably shaken, looked at the Marine and asked, 'What the heck is the matter with you? Why did you do that?' The Marine calmly replied, 'God was too busy today protecting American soldiers who are protecting your right to say stupid stuff and act like an idiot. So, He sent me.'

THIS IS GOOD. KEEP IT GOING

And all God's people said-AMEN!


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

wow kinda violent. I thought the soldiers purpose was to insure our right to speak and believe what we thought was right.


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

74-79 82nd Airborne Division I pray for our current troops, Marines and sailors every day.


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

Is this topic reserved for service men & women from the USA?

Sometimes we may not agree with the reasons, but we serve our country.

South African Infantry 1978-1979
South African Commandos 1980-1990

Duty and Honour !!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

wow kinda violent. I thought the soldiers purpose was to insure our right to speak and believe what we thought was right.

It is a story, not a news account of an actual event.


----------



## Michael121 (Jun 30, 2008)

Okay one of us has to do this…..

MARINE - *M*y *A*@@ *R*ides *O*n *N*avy *E*quipment

The Marines are the Navy's Men's department.

)


----------



## joe21 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hoo-yaa,

USN 1987 - ????


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

Here goes

USMC

Un-necessary sh-t, mass confusion

At Morse code school in '83, all the instructors were retired Navy. The could do code like nothing you ever saw. All very well respected by Sailor and Marine alike. One day we had a picnic and were choosing up sides for a softball game.
One of the instructors said, "Before we start the game I need a Marine."

All seven of us in a school of 70 sailors and Marines jumped up to help as though he said "who wants this beer."

The closest one to the instructor seemed very proud to be the one to be selected to help. Remember these were WW2 and Korea vets, retired Cheifs , WO and LDO's we worshipped these people.

The instructor said to my hard charging friend, "Here guard this gate".

TO THE SOFTBALL FIELD!!!!!!

A little waist high 3' wide gate--- you had to be there but it was a hoot!!!

To all:

Nobody works harder than a Sailor underway. Except maybe a Doc serving a platoon of Grunts or a Seabee.

I can never thank an Airman enough for what you guys did in Desert Storm, thanks for killing everybody(or enough of them) before we went north to Kuwait.
And for helping lay my father to rest by folding his flag and presenting it to my very liberal sister.

To the Army for letting us ride with the Huey doors open during the ride of my life. and for all that stuff from Henry Knox dragging the cannon from Ti all the way up to the present day.

Have a good day folks.


----------



## leonmcd (Jul 12, 2007)

Vietnam Army 69-70
Walked point in the jungle for 6 of my 12 months. Might be a record for walking point and living to talk about it.

You remember Vietnam, the war we lost.

The one where people spit on you when you came back. 
Where you couldn't wait for your hair to grow out when you got home so no one knew you were military.

Glad to see that the recent veterans get a lot more respect. They deserve it!


----------



## Sean (Jul 2, 2008)

_wow kinda violent. I thought the soldiers purpose was to insure our right to speak and believe what we thought was right._

lol! C'mon, it was a joke! everyone knows there'd never be a Marine in a college lecture!

Not to be a smarta$$ but no, the soldiers purpose to kill people and break their stuff.


----------



## Sean (Jul 2, 2008)

I just started talking to the wife this weekend about going back in. My buddy stayed in since we graduated, the monsters a company commander now in line for promotion to Major! Dirtbag…another 4 years and he'll have 20 in. sigh. I shouldve stayed in. I dont make a good civvie.


----------



## Sean (Jul 2, 2008)

Leonmcd:
The best teacher at my high school was Mr. Holmes. that was Mr. with a definite CAPITAL M. He was a marine at Khe Sanh….had scars all over his cheeks. This guy, he'd sit there in his room….which was on the south side of the building, sun hitting it all day long, nothing providing shade…we'd come in for last period social studies. Sitting there, smirking at us in his (i bs you not) Turtleneck long sleeve T and suit jacket, while we moped with sweat rings around our tshirt necks…mocking us…"it's not hot. what are you talking about? this isnt hot!"  Vietnam history was a big thing in his class.
The drill sgts. loved getting their hands on us. called us the MTV generation.


----------



## kwhit190211 (Feb 13, 2008)

I've read all the posts that Dusty got. The are mostly all, good ones. But there are a couple from non military people that have not one idea on how it is to be a VET. And, all the joy, honor & sometimes the grief that goes along with that title. 
Like how it is the job of the military people to protect the a-hole who is spitting on them. These spitters are lucky the grunts don't want trouble. A grunt will take a lot of s-t before they snap, and spitting on a person who just comes back from hell, is not condusive to living. 
How would you act if someone spit on you? Until you put time in hell & manage somehow to come back from the brink, don't even think we should be protective of you. A grunt will protect another grunt, no matter what branch that they served in.
Personally, I am only the 2nd generation in my family that was born in the states. But, I am 100% a American, I served in the Armed Services. I went to Nam in 78-68, I HONOR my flag & my country & I will do what it takes to protect it & my family.
If you like bad mouthing the country, and the people that serve our country. Why don't you ship out & go to another country? I think then & only then you will find out just what freedom means.
Freedom is not cheap, it costs a lot. So honor the military people or the vets.


----------



## kwhit190211 (Feb 13, 2008)

Excuse me if I came on a bit strong, everyone but it irks the hell out of me when I get email from a jerk that says ooooo, I thought that is kinda of violent! And about making a a-hole comment like no Marine will be found in a college lecture, what a jerk!!


----------



## Sean (Jul 2, 2008)

slooooow down. I was making….a joke. just like my Marine friends tease me and say ARMY stands for Aint Ready to be Marines Yet.


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't get "irked" much nor do I feel the need to tell everyone what a patriot I am.


----------



## Sean (Jul 2, 2008)

Mics_54, did you just start posting here looking to start an argument? Thats two posts from you that looks like you're just trying to stir something. Honestly man, take it somewhere else.


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

Not really…I just made a statement that it seemed violent to beat somebody down for making silly remarks about god even it it was a joke. If you want to characterize it as something else that's your perogative but I think there were two statements addressing my post about it being violent. I think it paints soldiers in a bad light. Thats only my opinion. Yours might be different but if anyone is trying to stir something I think it would be those that talk about beating people down because of their religious beliefs or lack there of. Don't you agree?


----------



## Sean (Jul 2, 2008)

check your mail.


----------



## wayner (May 11, 2008)

Dusty thanks for this post
Army Combat Engineer 64-67
To all the Nam Vets Welcome Home
From one vet to another Thank You and may God bless you


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the service guys - Anyone else watch "Taking Chance"

Didn't think hollywood could put together something this good anymore, without the liberal wackos marking it as propaganda, but I was truly impressed with Kevin Bacon and the whole piece.


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you, Dusty56, and the rest that appreciate the cost of freedom.

USAF 1967 - 1997
Vietnam (II Corps) Jan 1969 - Jan 1970
SWA- 1991 and 1992 ("short" trips of less than 90 days)

And yeah, I was spit on coming home with the mud still on my boots through Sea-Tac airport. First time I heard "Welcome home" from someone other than immediate family was in 1991 when I had a chance to visit The Wall. First time tears came to my eyes. Forgive the fools at Sea-Tac?: Yeah. Stupid is as stupid does and a lot of them are still stupid. Forget? Not yet. My "across the street" neighbor is a Marine MSgt currently on his 5th trip to SWA (this time Afghanistan). We help the family and send care packages, and you can bet he will get a real homecoming when he returns (In one piece and alive, God willing)..

To all CZ vets, anywhere in the world (many that don't make the news): Welcome Home, Patriot!! We Owe You.

Go

Mics_54: You really don't get the gist of this post, do you? Just go on and bask in the freedom of speech brought to you courtesy of the blood of those who have fought for it, Nit-pick the comments of those who know the real meaning of battlefield humor (macabre tho it may be), and totally disregard the fact that those who gave their all for your right to post disparaging remarks about comments made in kind to combat brothers died so you could do so. Couching your remarks under the guise of self-righteous indignation about something said that is "politically incorrect" is just cowardice. We are human beings from all walks of life that also have the same feelings of injustice and anger when we are scorned or insulted. If a puppy is mistreated, and bites someone, you will be the first to blame its behavior on the mistreatment. Yet you can't give the same courtesy to your fellow human beings that have been in Harm's way, suffered indignities and gave up their rights of free speech and free action for periods of their lives where they have been most susceptible to a violent death. Living by "rules of engagement" that you don't know and couldn't fathom if you did,. Shame on you.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

Subject: Cemetery Escort Duty

I just wanted to get the day over with and go

> down to
> > Smokey's. Sneaking a look at my watch, I saw the
> time,
> > 1655. Five minutes to go before the cemetery gates
> are
> > closed for the day. Full dress was hot in the
> August
> > sun. Oklahoma summertime was as bad as ever-the
> heat
> > and humidity at the same level-both too high.
> > > 
> > > 
> > > I saw the car pull into the drive, '69 or
> '70
> > model Cadillac Deville, looked factory-new. It
> pulled
> > into the parking lot at a snail's pace. An old
> woman
> > got out so slow I thought she was paralyzed; she had a
> cane
> > and a sheaf of flowers-about four or five bunches as
> best I
> > could tell.
> > > 
> > > 
> > > I couldn't help myself. The thought came
> > unwanted, and left a slightly bitter
> > taste: 'She's going to spend an hour, and
> for
> > this old soldier, my hip hurts like hell and I'm
> ready
> > to get out of here right now!' But for this
> day, my
> > duty was to assist anyone coming in.
> > > 
> > > 
> > > Kevin would lock the 'In' gate and if I
> could
> > hurry the old biddy along, we might make it to
> Smokey's
> > in time.
> > > 
> > > 
> > > I broke post attention. My hip made gritty
> noises
> > when I took the first step and the pain went up a
> > notch. I must have made a real military
> > sight: middle-aged man with a small pot gut and
> half a
> > limp, in marine full-dress uniform, which had lost its
> razor
> > crease about thirty minutes after I began the watch at
> the
> > cemetery.
> > > 
> > > 
> > > I stopped in front of her, halfway up the
> walk. She
> > looked up at me with an old woman's squint.
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 'Ma'am,may I assist you in any way?'
> > > 
> > > 
> > > She took long enough to answer.
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 'Yes, son. Can you carry these
> flowers? I
> > seem to be moving a tad slow these days.'
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 'My pleasure, ma'am.' Well, it
> > wasn't too much of a lie.
> > > 
> > > 
> > > She looked again. 'Marine, where were you
> > stationed?'
> > > 
> > > 
> > > ' Vietnam, ma'am. Ground-pounder.
> '69
> > to '71.'
> > > 
> > > 
> > > She looked at me closer. 'Wounded in
> action, I
> > see. Well done, Marine. I'll be as quick as
> I
> > can.'
> > > 
> > > 
> > > I lied a little bigger: 'No hurry,
> > ma'am.'
> > > 
> > > 
> > > She smiled and winked at me. 'Son, I'm
> > 85-years-old and I can tell a lie from a long way off.
> > Let's get this done. Might be the last time I
> can do
> > this. My name's Joanne Wieserman, and I've
> a few
> > Marines I'd like to see one more time.'
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 'Yes, ma 'am. At your service.'
> > > 
> > > 
> > > She headed for the World War I section, stopping
> at a
> > stone. She picked one of the flowers out of my arm
> and
> > laid it on top of the stone. She murmured something
> I
> > couldn't quite make out. The name on the marble
> was
> > Donald S. Davidson, USMC: France 1918.
> > > 
> > > 
> > > She turned away and made a straight line for the
> World
> > War II section, stopping at one stone. I saw a tear
> > slowly tracking its way down her cheek. She put a
> bunch
> > on a stone; the name was Stephen X.Davidson, USMC,
> 1943.
> > > 
> > > 
> > > She went up the row a ways and laid another bunch
> on a
> > stone, Stanley J. Wieserman, USMC, 1944.
> > > 
> > > 
> > > She paused for a second. 'Two more, son,
> and
> > we'll be done'
> > > 
> > > 
> > > I almost didn't say anything, but, 'Yes,
> > ma'am. Take your time.'
> > > 
> > > 
> > > She looked confused. 'Where's the Vietnam
> > section, son? I seem to have lost my way.'
> > > 
> > > 
> > > I pointed with my chin. 'That way,
> > ma'am.'
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 'Oh!' she chuckled quietly. 'Son,
> me
> > and old age ain't too friendly.' 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > She headed down the walk I'd pointed
> at. She
> > stopped at a couple of stones before she found the
> ones she
> > wanted. She placed a bunch on Larry Wieserman,
> USMC,
> > 1968, and the last on Darrel Wieserman, USMC,
> 1970. She
> > stood there and murmured a few words I still
> couldn't
> > make out.
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 'OK, son, I'm finished. Get me back to
> my
> > car and you can go home.'
> > > 
> > > 
> > > Yes, ma'am. If I may ask, were those your
> > kinfolk?' 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > She paused. 'Yes, Donald Davidson was my
> father,
> > Stephen was my uncle, Stanley was my husband, Larry
> and
> > Darrel were our sons. All killed in action, all
> > marines.'
> > > 
> > > 
> > > She stopped. Whether she had finished, or
> > couldn't finish, I don't know. She made her
> way
> > to her car, slowly and painfully.
> > > I waited for a polite distance to come between us
> and
> > then double-timed it over to Kevin, waiting by the
> car.
> > > 'Get to the 'Out' gate quick. I
> have
> > something I've got to do.'
> > > 
> > > 
> > > Kevin started to say something, but saw the look
> I
> > gave him. He broke the rules to get us there down
> the
> > service road. We beat her. She hadn't made it
> > around the rotunda yet.
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 'Kevin, stand at attention next to the
> > gatepost. Follow my lead.' I humped it
> across the
> > drive to the other post.
> > > 
> > > 
> > > When the Cadillac came puttering around from the
> > hedges and began the short straight traverse to the
> gate, I
> > called in my best gunny's
> > voice: 'TehenHut! Present Haaaarms!'
> > > 
> > > 
> > > I have to hand it to Kevin; he never blinked an
> > eye-full dress attention and a salute that would make
> his
> > DI proud.
> > > She drove through that gate with two old worn-out
> > soldiers giving her a send-off she deserved, for
> service
> > rendered to her country, and for knowing duty, honor
> and
> > sacrifice.
> > > 
> > > 
> > > I am not sure, but I think I saw a salute
> returned
> > from that Cadillac.
> > > 
> > > 
> > > Instead of 'The End,' just think of
> > 'Taps.'
> > > 
> > > 
> > > As a final thought on my part, let me share a
> favorite
> > prayer: 'Lord, keep our servicemen and women safe,
> > whether they serve at home or overseas. Hold them
> in your
> > loving hands and protect them as they protect us.'
> > > 
> > > 
> > > Let's all keep those currently serving and
> those
> > who have gone before in our thoughts. They are the
> reason
> > for the many freedoms we enjoy.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello Woodsmithshop . Thank you for your service to all of us and especially for adding this wonderful story to the list . God bless you and yours : )


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Dusty, your response sounds as if you believe that was my story, it is not mine, only something a friend sent to me in an email, I liked it and just wanted to share it with the rest of the LJ's. I certainly can't take credit for something that did not happen to me. sorry for the confusion. I do appreciate your thanks, as I also appreciate the rest of the vets who have served, no matter what branch you were in, you are part of a "Brotherhood"

Smitty
US Army, US Navy


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I have never served but a lot of my family did. From the revolution to Iraq. The most famous would be General James Lawson Kemper during the civil war. He was the general commanding the right flank on Picket's famous charge at Gettysburg. After the war as Governor of Virginia.

I appreciate all those who served and are serving now.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes ,woodsmithshop , I read the story as if you were telling it. Either way , it is a very touching story and as far as I'm concerned , it is yours as I would have never read it if you didn't post it . This post of mine was just me sharing some thoughts from someone else that cared enough to post them on another woodworking site .
Peace and happiness to all .


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Yep Veterans. Thanks to all who have served and are serving this country.

jerry- USAR 69-92 MSG Retired


----------



## verndog (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks Dusty for posting this. It makes me proud to be among Americas greatest and LJ to boot. I recently retired from the USAF after 36 years of service. I feel so sorry for those coming home during Vietnam service and the way they were treated. To this day when the fallen hero's return to our base here in CA. hundreds of us line the streets of the base and render a salute as the family follows the hearse by. It is a very sobering event and a stark reminder of the sacrifice that our brothers and sisters are making. I've heard that the families nearly always call back to the base and say thank you and relay how much it meant to them.
Thanks to all of you and may God Bless You!

Vern USAF 1972-2008


----------



## Elaine (Jun 24, 2008)

I know this is a late post but I felt the need to share, especially to mics_54. I am a product of the USN -my father was in the Navy and I followed in his footsteps. Our last base was in San Diego and our family moved to L.A. From the time I was about 5 until 13, we were point of entry to all family members and their friends. My parents are from PA. I saw young boys with gusto in their eyes leave and then come back as men with haunting in their eyes. Most of these men were Marines. All of these men were despised by our country. My brother joined the Corps, he was not drafted. He brought friends home on furlough. Each of these men accepted me as their little sister. It was from some of these men that I learned how men should treat women -with respect and dignity. A Marine saved my sanity. I had been hit by a drunk driver and the horse I was riding was put down. I was a young teenager and quit talking. A Marine who had pulled five tours in Nam was the only one who could talk to me. He had no family to go home to as his family wanted him to go to Canada with his brothers. He talked to me about Nam and the horrors he saw. He talked to me about the need for his country and family to accept him. He was drafted. He talked to me about loss. I talked to him. We worked through our nightmares together. I owe him everything and can't remember his name. But whenever I think of him, I thank him, I hope God holds him tightly in his hand and I know I am blessed that a Marine was in my life. This Marine would have knocked the holy s*&^ out of that teacher. If I remember correctly and all can correct me but the Marine is taught -God, Country, Family.

Because of that Marine, I am now helping other children. God Bless the Corps!

My family has been in the service of this country since the Spanish American War. There are two stars hanging in my window now.

Elaine USN 85-87 (couldnt gain the weight -boy if they saw me now


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Elanie,
I am so happy that the Marine you spoke of was there for you. I am sure God was riding on your shoulder and brought him to you. It is so absolutely wonderful that you have shared your story with us.

Semper Fi 
USMC - 62 - 66 Nam


----------



## peruturner (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks USAR 73-80


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

God bless you all and thank you for serving our country and protecting us.


----------



## Mountain (Apr 12, 2009)

Semper fidelis U.S.M.C. 1961-1965 There is no such thing as an ex Marine.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

Mountain, maybe instead of saying "ex Marine" we should say "old Marine" lol
"Semper Fi" from an "old squid" 
Smitty


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Thought I would add to the list

USAF 1979 - 1983 B-52 Gunner
USAFR (retired) 1983 -1997 C-141 Loadmaster


----------



## cpt_hammer (Dec 18, 2007)

U.S. Army 1994-2004 Class of 1999 West Point Signal Officer


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Let me begin by saying I did not serve. Last year I was staying at a Comfort Inn in Hagerstown, Md. That same weekend there was a gathering of a Vietnam Veterans motorcycle group. As we were checking in we noticed a table set up for the club members to register for the weekends events. It saddened me to notice that these veterans, clad in their leather vests proudly displaying the patches of the branch of service and the numerous events they have attended with the organization, are aging. As we were leaving in the morning there was a group of 8 or so "Biker Vets" gathered in the parking lot quietly conversing. I passed them by…....but feeling somewhat ashamed for not serving and appreciating what they had done for me, went back to the group, excused myself for interrupting their fellowship and thanked each one of them for their service. Their only comment to me was "Thanks man…have a good day." You see, I was 17 in 1972 and had low draft numbers since I was registered but the war was winding down and I was classified as 4H. The draft ended shortly after I graduating from high school and at that time there were precious few joining the service. I REGRET NOT HAVING SERVED AND HAVE THE DEEPEST RESPECT FOR THOSE WHO DID.


----------



## out2sea71 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you to everyone in this thread

USN 1980-2006


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Dusty thank you for posting this, from all of us and all vets everywhere. Lets clarify a few things. A service member's oath is "to preserve and protect the Constitution of The United States and to obey the orders of The Commander in Chief and those officers appointed over him/her" Its is the constitution that provides for freedom of speech and action. As a citizen we, the service member or vet.
, enjoy (within some limits)* the same rights. The difference between some one being rude ans usually stupid and a service member taking action is that the former seldom has to accept any responsibility and the later knows that his action may have adverse consequences and feels strongly enough that the action is worth the risk. God bless all who have served, are serving, and will serve.
*limits are restricted to those who have"a need to know"


----------



## bhack (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't know how this post got past me. U.S. Army '66 - '69. Like GaryK an ancestor of mine has been in every conflict starting with the Revolution. It doesn't matter who is in the White House our military keeps us free. Big shoutout for the Navy Seals!


----------



## wdkits1 (Mar 21, 2009)

USA all the way
U.S. army 72-75


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks Dusty,
Great thread. USAF 82'-86' Air Guard 86'-07'. Semper Primus! Swamp Foxes rock!!!


----------



## azal (Mar 26, 2008)

dad usn wwII, bro. usn, bro army, bro usaf, me usmc 57-60 Thanks All


----------



## DanBarnes (May 21, 2009)

As Memorial Day approaching I would like everyone to see through the picnics, swimming, fishing, BBQ's, and parties and realize just exactly what this holiday represents. Most believe that it is the mark of summer, boating, fishing, bbq, friends, family, parties and the end of the school year. Memorial day is a day to remember oue fallen soldiers who have died in combat weather it be the civil war or Operatrion Iraqi Freedom. I am a Army vet who was wounded in Iraq 2006. I lost my best friend 4mths before I was injured. Please take a miniute or two this week and set down your soda or beer and give them a moment of silence. Thank you all.

US ARMY COMBAT ENGINEER 95-07
WOUNDED WARRIOR!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks to all that have and do serve


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

my heartfelt thanks and prayers to all that serve ,
that we might all be free .
God bless you and your loved ones .


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*YOU *have made our country *GREAT* and I for one am happy to be able to sleep at night and know that my children are safe : ) 
Peace be with you and *thank you all *so much for serving !


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

USAF 1971 - 1975 Ohio Air National Guard 1977- 1994


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you all for your service! We are a better country for the commitments you made.


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Dusty! U.S. Army. 1978 -1994. 2/2 inf/ 3d Bg. (Devils Birgade) 9th inf div.


----------



## OCG (May 17, 2009)

Army 5th Inf 8 div Germany 56-59
thanks to all that serve


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that has, at one time or another, wrote that blank check.

US Navy, Feb. 1965 - Oct 1985, RMC Retired.

United States Navy Submarine Service.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

USN and MSC….......Sometimes being a Vet can be real lonely…...but that's life.


----------



## WhittleMeThis (Mar 1, 2009)

US ARMY 1986 - 1992
75 Ranger Battalion Reg HQ
1/501 Airborne Infantry


----------



## MarktheWoodButcher (May 14, 2009)

USN 70 - 73 ANG 76 - 80

My 'Jar Heads' would say " Doc, we'll watch out for you just keep your head down till we yell for you. Even if you are a hippie lovin' liberal." Those dumb Grunts didn't realize the hippie chicks put out better than the sorority girls.

What can I say guys, Thanks for covering my ass. And * AMERICA, HOORAH*. I love this country!


----------



## MyronW (Sep 25, 2007)

USMC 1975-1979 
VMFP-3


----------



## Workbench_Warrior (Jun 29, 2009)

*Hoorah* thought I might as well add one more Marine!

USMC Vietnam Class of 68-69 WIA.

Thank you, and it was an Honor to serve with some of the bravest men I have known including some from other countries like Canada, Korea, and Australia who also lost many brave men.


----------

